# CoastalConn Moving to Canon-- 7D MarkII



## D-B-J (Sep 15, 2014)

Did you see the specs on that new 7D Mark II? Talk about kicking Nikon--that's a D7000 replacement we've been wanting! Maybe this will kick Nikon into gear and get us a proper "pro" level DX body...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mach0 (Sep 15, 2014)

It does look very good lol but it's also in a diff price segment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 15, 2014)

Mach0 said:


> It does look very good lol but it's also in a diff price segment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh I didn't see a price yet, what is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Kondra (Sep 15, 2014)

$1799 body only....

Cheers, Don


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 15, 2014)

Don Kondra said:


> $1799 body only....
> 
> Cheers, Don



That's not bad! No body under like 4k can shoot at 10fps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronlane (Sep 15, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Did you see the specs on that new 7D Mark II? Talk about kicking Nikon--that's a D7000 replacement we've been wanting! Maybe this will kick Nikon into gear and get us a proper "pro" level DX body...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





D-B-J said:


> That's not bad! No body under like 4k can shoot at 10fps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, I did see the specs on this one. I am pretty sure that I'm going to this body now, instead of the 5D mk iii. Can't wait to get my hands on it now. (I just saved my wife about $1,200)


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 15, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Yes, I did see the specs on this one. I am pretty sure that I'm going to this body now, instead of the 5D mk iii. Can't wait to get my hands on it now. (I just saved my wife about $1,200)



If I were a Canon user I'd be drooling over it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runnah (Sep 15, 2014)

I can't wait for them to introduce some of these features into the new 5d


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 15, 2014)

runnah said:


> I can't wait for them to introduce some of these features into the new 5d



What's the new one? The mark IV?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronlane (Sep 15, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> If I were a Canon user I'd be drooling over it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I thought that I'd made up my mind to go FF but I'm really excited about this camera body. I think that the pieces that I'm most excited about are the new sensor, the 20.2 mpix and the 10 fps. It should be interesting to see how it handles low light situations.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 15, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> What's the new one? The mark IV?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's the rumor now. But it's funny that it's like the iPhone, as soon as the new one comes out they start speculating what the next one will be.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 15, 2014)

ronlane said:


> That's the rumor now. But it's funny that it's like the iPhone, as soon as the new one comes out they start speculating what the next one will be.



It's terrible, isn't it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lambertpix (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm really pretty anxious to see some low-light, high-ISO examples.  This is one of the biggest weak areas of my 7D right now -- maybe the single biggest reason I still covet a FF body.  If anything, though, this seems to keep the 7D pretty relevant as an action camera, and the pricing is fairly tolerable.  Just as a random observation, for instance, for the price of a 5D-III, you could get a 7D-II and a 6D; sort of an intriguing combination -- especially for someone who wants a second body to serve as a backup and/or to carry two lenses.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 15, 2014)

lambertpix said:


> I'm really pretty anxious to see some low-light, high-ISO examples.  This is one of the biggest weak areas of my 7D right now -- maybe the single biggest reason I still covet a FF body.  If anything, though, this seems to keep the 7D pretty relevant as an action camera, and the pricing is fairly tolerable.  Just as a random observation, for instance, for the price of a 5D-III, you could get a 7D-II and a 6D; sort of an intriguing combination -- especially for someone who wants a second body to serve as a backup and/or to carry two lenses.



I noticed that it was about $100 cheaper than the 6D this morning. But I'll take the 10 fps and put the $100 into a couple of CF cards for now.


----------



## Overread (Sep 15, 2014)

lambertpix said:


> I'm really pretty anxious to see some low-light, high-ISO examples.  This is one of the biggest weak areas of my 7D right now -- maybe the single biggest reason I still covet a FF body.  If anything, though, this seems to keep the 7D pretty relevant as an action camera, and the pricing is fairly tolerable.  Just as a random observation, for instance, for the price of a 5D-III, you could get a 7D-II and a 6D; sort of an intriguing combination -- especially for someone who wants a second body to serve as a backup and/or to carry two lenses.



This is where I stand as well. 7D already has great AF so what I'm really keen on hearing is how the ISO performance and dynamic range are. IF they've improved those areas than its potentially a tempting upgrade.


----------



## runnah (Sep 15, 2014)

lambertpix said:


> I'm really pretty anxious to see some low-light, high-ISO examples.



I am not. Increasingly I have found that this is getting to be low on my list of priorities. Dynamic range is what I want more of.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 15, 2014)

runnah said:


> I am not. Increasingly I have found that this is getting to be low on my list of priorities. Dynamic range is what I want more of.



I can understand that. I actually like the internal time lapse stuff on this one too. Save me money on having to buy a release cable with it.


----------



## runnah (Sep 15, 2014)

ronlane said:


> I can understand that. I actually like the internal time lapse stuff on this one too. Save me money on having to buy a release cable with it.



Well it's more like I've realized that I never go higher than 3200. If I need more I add a flash or a tripod.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 15, 2014)

I understand that. I'd like to be able to go the 3200 or 6400 when shooting Milky way stuff, so I'm good with that but I feel that when I need an ISO 1600 or more on my T3i for portraits it fails miserably. (without a tripod and long exposure.)


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 15, 2014)

Drooling and foaming  out the mouth of 1000 jpeg or 31 raw shoots buffer with 10FPS.My finger is hovering over the order tab. I have canon 7D II rabies but I am Very happy with my Canon 6D so no need for another body expense but prime glass in the near future instead.


----------



## lambertpix (Sep 15, 2014)

Speaking of things I'll be anxious to see, the improved metering looks interesting, too -- specifically, the way it handles colors.  According to this preview, that's supposed to be one of the areas improved by the new metering sensor.  I've definitely seen this shooting race cars, when two differently-colored cars cross in front of me seconds apart and the metering changes, that's not good.

In the "things I hadn't heard about" category, it looks like auto-ISO has gotten a lot smarter -- I like this *a ton*.  It's actually very much along the lines of what I wish Auto-ISO did, and I can see this turning into one of those "how did I live without this" features.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 15, 2014)

lambertpix said:


> Speaking of things I'll be anxious to see, the improved metering looks interesting, too -- specifically, the way it handles colors.  According to this preview, that's supposed to be one of the areas improved by the new metering sensor.  I've definitely seen this shooting race cars, when two differently-colored cars cross in front of me seconds apart and the metering changes, that's not good.
> 
> In the "things I hadn't heard about" category, it looks like auto-ISO has gotten a lot smarter -- I like this *a ton*.  It's actually very much along the lines of what I wish Auto-ISO did, and I can see this turning into one of those "how did I live without this" features.



Maybe I should start using auto ISO..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 15, 2014)

runnah said:


> Well it's more like I've realized that I never go higher than 3200. If I need more I add a flash or a tripod.



My thoughts exactly.  Pretty much a sports & wildlife camera with extras.  If I were a portraiter or landscaper, I would go 6D.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 15, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> My thoughts exactly.  Pretty much a sports & wildlife camera with extras.  If I were a portraiter or landscaper, I would go 6D.



Or the D800/D810 [emoji5]️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 15, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Or the D800/D810 [emoji5]️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Haa haaa.  Not with the lenses I currently have.   BUT, if I started all over


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 15, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Haa haaa.  Not with the lenses I currently have.   BUT, if I started all over


Sell them all and buy new ones?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snerd (Sep 15, 2014)

Why not have a crop along with full frame?! 

/heehee


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 15, 2014)

snerd said:


> Why not have a crop along with full frame?!
> 
> /heehee



I feel like the FOV change would throw me off. That's probably a foolish reason, thogh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 15, 2014)

snerd said:


> Why not have a crop along with full frame?!
> 
> /heehee


Not a bad idea...Mr. Lambertpix made a good point in regards to owning both as opposed to the 5d3.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 15, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Maybe I should start using auto ISO..


I've been stewing about this all day at work..   Not Only did I read the announcement this morning, but then when I went out shooting, a guy I have been tutoring shows up with his D3S and his brand new Tamron 150-600, lol.  That shutter sound of 9 FPS made me even madder thinking about the 7Dm2 and Nikons non response.  Did Canon finally fix Auto-ISO so you can use exposure compensation in Manual mode?  That would really make me consider switching if Nikon hasn't answered by the end of the winter..


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 16, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> I've been stewing about this all day at work..   Not Only did I read the announcement this morning, but then when I went out shooting, a guy I have been tutoring shows up with his D3S and his brand new Tamron 150-600, lol.  That shutter sound of 9 FPS made me even madder thinking about the 7Dm2 and Nikons non response.  Did Canon finally fix Auto-ISO so you can use exposure compensation in Manual mode?  That would really make me consider switching if Nikon hasn't answered by the end of the winter..



When I saw the release I instantly thought "oh... He"ll be pi****."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lambertpix (Sep 16, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> I've been stewing about this all day at work..   Not Only did I read the announcement this morning, but then when I went out shooting, a guy I have been tutoring shows up with his D3S and his brand new Tamron 150-600, lol.  That shutter sound of 9 FPS made me even madder thinking about the 7Dm2 and Nikons non response.  Did Canon finally fix Auto-ISO so you can use exposure compensation in Manual mode?  That would really make me consider switching if Nikon hasn't answered by the end of the winter..



All about the new Auto-ISO:  Canon DLC: Article: Auto ISO operation in the EOS 7D Mark II

I'm not sure about EC w/ M.  I'm frankly a little surprised that the Auto-ISO improvements didn't make the "new features" lists -- I didn't see this until I read the DP preview, but I'm really happy Canon's going this direction.  These are exactly the sorts of boundary behaviors I've always wished Auto-ISO had.  Maybe Nikon already works that way (I don't know), but I know these changes will make an Auto-ISO convert out of me.  

The obvious downside to all this extra customization is that there's more to think about when setting up, so shooters who aren't comfortable thinking about "vary this setting first, then that one, unless you've hit whatever minimum..." are going to have a hard time making sense out of all the settings, but I love it to death.  Add to this the C1, C2, C3 settings, which mean I can walk in somewhere and set up Auto ISO (along with everything else) for one type of shooting, then store it to C1 and do the same thing for another type of shooting.  For motorsports, for instance, I might set C1 up for stop-action and C2 for panning -- stuff like that.

I don't think anyone's going to argue this is a D800 / D810 competitor, btw - there's just nothing in the Canon lineup to match that resolution & DR.  But for the market Canon is targeting with the 7D II, this is a very interesting camera.


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 16, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> When I saw the release I instantly thought "oh... He"ll be pi****."


Yup, it is a bit frustrating.  I had a laugh though when I saw CoastalConn Moving to 7Dm2.. hmmm...



lambertpix said:


> All about the new Auto-ISO:  Canon DLC: Article: Auto ISO operation in the EOS 7D Mark II
> 
> I'm not sure about EC w/ M.  I'm frankly a little surprised that the Auto-ISO improvements didn't make the "new features" lists -- I didn't see this until I read the DP preview, but I'm really happy Canon's going this direction.  These are exactly the sorts of boundary behaviors I've always wished Auto-ISO had.  Maybe Nikon already works that way (I don't know), but I know these changes will make an Auto-ISO convert out of me.
> 
> ...



I think Nikon had a better implementation of Auto-ISO and that is why so many threads over the years have been argumentative..  Canon clearly has caught up to Nikon's Auto-ISO now and it levels the playing field.  I shoot in manual with Auto-ISO and use EC to adjust my ISO depending on the scene.  It's a great feature and if it not controllable on the 7Dm2 I would instantly cross it off my list...

The non-pro Nikons have U1/U2 on the knob and it is a really handy feature.  I have U2 set for my Ospreys in flight and U1 for stationary birds.  Every morning I flip to U1 and then U2 and I know all my settings are right where I need them..

For what I shoot the D810 isn't really what I need.  For the money I could get a 7dm2 and a 400 F5.6 with TC and be good to go.  The 7dm2 is clearly aimed at sports/wildlife group and is clearly missing in the Nikon line-up.  One market segment that often gets overlooked is the mom/dad high school sports crowd that would easily plop down the money on this camera.... sighhhh....


----------



## lambertpix (Sep 16, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> One market segment that often gets overlooked is the mom/dad high school sports crowd that would easily plop down the money on this camera.... sighhhh....



You're right, but I've got a hard time believing that most of those moms & dads are going to make use of most of those features.  I remember sitting at one of my son's swim meets years ago w/ my 40D, and this guy sits down next to be with a brand-new 60D and 70-200 f/4, I think, and starts asking me what me "settings" were.

Honestly, I'm really, really surprised more manufacturers haven't embraced the "app" idea I've seen on Sonys.  I could totally see a camera with specs like this and a way to download a "soccer" app that coaches mom & dad through the settings they need for different shots.  Man, that's killer.  ;-)


----------



## Overread (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh gods APPS on cameras would be a nightmare! Although I could see them working really well in rebel cameras and such - one auto mode and then have "app" scene modes


----------



## lambertpix (Sep 16, 2014)

Overread said:


> Oh gods APPS on cameras would be a nightmare! Although I could see them working really well in rebel cameras and such - one auto mode and then have "app" scene modes



No more a nightmare than "Auto" is for us -- don't use it if you don't want it.  Besides, you're thinking about it for *your* needs, and that's not what I'm talking about -- I'm talking about those moms & dads that drop a couple grand on a camera & glass and don't know what to do with it.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 16, 2014)

For the high iso crowd.  No clue if good or bad, but here you go.  Sorry no low light.

Matt Granger - Canon 7DII - Review & sample images


----------



## Overread (Sep 16, 2014)

Lamb its more that I don't want to see camera interfaces start to pick up the apps idea and then suddenly decide to roll them out over all their range (consistency you see). 

I'd hate to have to use apps to drive my camera - although on the plus side it could open up a huge legit 3rd party control market that we don't really have at present


----------



## pgriz (Sep 16, 2014)

I think the Magic Lantern elves will have a field day if they can get access the the low-level stuff.  This is getting more and more interesting!


----------



## lambertpix (Sep 16, 2014)

pgriz said:


> I think the Magic Lantern elves will have a field day if they can get access the the low-level stuff.  This is getting more and more interesting!



Sony's got an SDK already.....


----------



## runnah (Sep 16, 2014)

Overread said:


> Lamb its more that I don't want to see camera interfaces start to pick up the apps idea and then suddenly decide to roll them out over all their range (consistency you see).
> 
> I'd hate to have to use apps to drive my camera - although on the plus side it could open up a huge legit 3rd party control market that we don't really have at present



I want to post to TPF from my camera!


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 28, 2014)

I hope this helps or answers the question for some of you,  (Coastal even though you already got your D800)  The 7D Mark II has exposure compensation while in M and auto ISO.  Yup, I'm RTFM already.   From page 223 of the manual.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 28, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> I hope this helps or answers the question for some of you,  (Coastal even though you already got your D800)  The 7D Mark II has exposure compensation while in M and auto ISO.  Yup, I'm RTFM already.   From page 223 of the manual.
> 
> View attachment 88039



What you are reading the manual? Who does that?


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 28, 2014)

ronlane said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this helps or answers the question for some of you,  (Coastal even though you already got your D800)  The 7D Mark II has exposure compensation while in M and auto ISO.  Yup, I'm RTFM already.   From page 223 of the manual.
> ...



I could not wait to get my hands on something.  Good thing I am not interested in video right now, otherwise I would be spending an all nighter with it.


----------

